# Jobs for female engineers in UAE



## jiwani (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi I am a female electronic engineer from Pakistan with over four years of experience in building automation, electrical distribution design and networking. I am also planning to take my CCNA in December. 

Actually I have a fantastic job in Pakistan but my husband has got a really good offer from UAE and I will be moving there with him in Jan or Feb. I am worried as being a female will I be able to continue my career in the middle east as I don't want to sit at home when I move to UAE. Also what kind of opportunities are available in UAE for women engineers as I have done my schooling in Saudi Arabia and I have observed a lot of gender discrimination there as nobody hires female engineers there. What is the situation in UAE and how is the current job market for electronic engineers?

I will be thankful for any help and guidance


----------



## jiwani (Apr 26, 2013)

No reply? Please help


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

One of the most senior members of our MEP team is a lady. Our firm definitely doesn't discriminate.


----------



## jiwani (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok thankyou Bedougirl and can anybody tell me how is the job market for electronic engineers over there?


----------

